# HSA vs. health benefits



## pjm652 (Apr 23, 2015)

Let me start by saying that I run a small business and have been using blue cross for my family health and dental benefits. I recently cancelled those benefits because we were paying considerably more in premiums than we were getting in benefits. I was just going to pay out of pocket for our medical expenses, which is around $3000 a year. A friend has recently referred me to using an HSA from a large benefits company. Does anyone have any experience with these? They seem to be a perfect fit for what I'm looking for. I can only seem to find one company that offers this, though. Does anyone have a recommendation for who to use? Thanks in advance.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm curious, can you give examples of what medical expenses add up to $3000 a year?

Is dental part of that? What else?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^  Are you serious about know what medical expenses add up to $3K a year? A pair of prescription of glasses alone (dispensed at an optical shop) can cost up to $500 already and this is not including yearly eye exams (around $100) for a "young" person ... multiply that by a few members of the family. And we haven't even started with meds, and other medical needs.


----------



## pjm652 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sure. Basic dental checkups for me, my wife and 2 kids is around 2000. My wife is on monthly prescriptions totalling around 800 a year. The rest is the odd antibiotic andand chiropractic fees.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ To OP: you might want to do a search for past posts on this topic, here's one

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/12167-Private-Health-Service-Plans-(PHSP)-for-Canadians?p=718914


----------

